# Middlehurst offering Nismo ECU for 2011!



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

...and only £1195 inc VAT and fitting!

Apparently they don't claim any extra max power, but greatly improved throttle response and torque.
It'll certainly be interesting to get one on a rolling road...

Other interesting options are the Club Sport wheels for £4,995, and the Nismo ti exhaust for £5,995 (makes the Akrapovic look good value!)

I think I'm just going for the reverse camera to begin with!


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> ...and only £1195 inc VAT and fitting!
> 
> Apparently they don't claim any extra max power, but greatly improved throttle response and torque.
> It'll certainly be interesting to get one on a rolling road...
> ...


Is that for the 2011 model only?


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Do you know if that is £5K for wheels and tyres, or just wheels?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Very silly prices as usual.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Would that ECU be the same as was offered for the previous models that no one we know of had fitted, or will it be a "better" version for the new car?

To Jaw_F430, that price is just for the rims but I believe that would be VAT inclusive. When I was there last year, I enquired about them and was told they were about £4200 plus the VAT. They are a really nice looking wheel, better in the flesh than the photos but they just don't look right on the R35

I'm sure the exhaust was more than that originally but the seats were a really stupid price as well with no more comfort or support.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Paul_G said:


> Is that for the 2011 model only?


I'm sure they still do the earlier one too, but this one is specifically for the 2011 model. No idea on price for the earlier one, but they are fully covered under the Nissan warranty which may influence some.

They will do a very good deal for the first few people who want to swap their 2011 wheels for the Nismo ones, i.e. trade them in.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe the 2009/2010 ecu upgrade can be found at the end of the rainbow


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*Nismo ecu*

Is the nismo ecu upgrade compatible with the JDM cars?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Do you get a free coffee with this?



:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Do you get a free coffee with this?
> 
> 
> 
> :chuckle:


Yeah, not to much in case you sober up and realise that you are having your pants taken down and you are being prepared for a right royal seeing too!!!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

T80 GTR said:


> Is the nismo ecu upgrade compatible with the JDM cars?


I think yours might be a tad more responsive, I thought you were getting an 850R?!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

who me ?? no, at least a 1000


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

lol those are insane prices must be a diamond studded ecu


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*ecu*



GTRSTAR said:


> I think yours might be a tad more responsive, I thought you were getting an 850R?!


i was just wondering if they did one for JDM model thats all. Ben at GTC is doing my remaps. ill let you know wot BHP it will be pushin. should be 700-800bhp


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Steve said:


> Yeah, not to much in case you sober up


yeah but you'd still have to pay for it though


----------



## TimJMS (Nov 16, 2002)

Its a grand and retains the warranty, so what's not to love? Might just have this carried out during the next service and their coffee is rather good, but lets see some performance data first, eh MH?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Just had an update email stating that the 2009 ECUs are now in stock with 2010 and 2011 available to pre-order.

I will be testing a 2011 one at some point after running-in and will do before and after dyno runs.

Not expecting massive peak power gains, but if Nissan allow an aftermarket exhaust system in conjunction with this (and why not, if they allow a crazily priced £8k Nismo exhaust?), then it could be a way to have a VERY fast car with cast iron Nissan warranty for 3 years...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

or just stay with Godzilla Dave !!!! Tuned, spare set of wheels and Tyres all track ready and probably better and faster than MY2011 car !!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Need the numbers.....thought they would have stuck that in really....looks like a grand for nothing without them


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Got an email from MH about this the other day.

Sounds great but "the car felt more responsive" is a tad vague. Also with no increase in headline figures, I'm curious as to how it's more responsive & what the Nismo map alters?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I might bite on this mod; longtime yearning for some other nismo bits needs satisfying as well.

Miltek pipe is getting the chop too.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Am considering this myself
Before and after dynos would be cool!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I think what people need to realise is that Nissan had to bend some serious unwritten rules with the Japanese government just to get the standard GT-R out with 485hp.

Their official motorsport arm cannot be seen to be selling (big) power upgrades, hence the claims that peak power is unaltered.

I am hoping to be able to do some independent testing to see what the real story is, but I'm guessing this will not be anything like as dramatic a difference as, say, a Cobb Stage 2 canned tune, because they are somewhat bound by politics and of course being able to offer a full Nissan manufacturer's warranty.

What is slightly more encouraging is that Middlehurst's blurb says:

"Using a dedicated ECM, NISMO have worked with Middlehurst to produce a version of the popular 'NISMO Sports Resetting' ECM for the UK market. After many months of testing, evaluation and track time MH are ready to offer the ECM to GT-R owners. "

So it is possible this version of the ECU is tweaked differently from the JDM version...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dave, the unwritten rules went out a long time ago aka Lexus FA, Honda NSX etc, there is a free for all now as I understand it.

So why bother err selling ***8220;big***8221; power upgrades and why not leave it to the boys who really know how to do Big Power Upgrades, Top Secret, Mines ect. 

NISMO just = big Yen or GBP, nice but expensive as we both know.

Independent test will be good, but please do not be ***8220;fobbed off***8221; by the fact that you have bought the car so it has to be better than the car before it (as you now own it!) 
Your ***8220;old***8221; car, even though a bit hideous (pretend Purple) was and is a true real live test lab, I hope that the new car will go through he same treatment as I know you will want more power!!! 

Dedicated ECU means that Ecutek have done more work for Nissan ! (I guess)
My JDM ECU works just fine and didn***8217;t require the Cobb to get the power and torque figures, just some clever mapping which I guess is all that ***8220;NISMO***8221; have done.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Dave, the unwritten rules went out a long time ago aka Lexus FA, Honda NSX etc, there is a free for all now as I understand it.
> 
> So why bother err selling ***8220;big***8221; power upgrades and why not leave it to the boys who really know how to do Big Power Upgrades, Top Secret, Mines ect.
> 
> ...


Steve, seriously. You are starting to talk even more sh1t than usual, which I did not believe possible.

The LF-A is not in production yet, and no NSX was ever officially rated above the old "gentlemen's agreement" level of 286hp.
Agreed, it has now long gone, but the Japanese government are still very keen to be seen to be not encouraging a horsepower war.

And WTF is "Dedicated ECU means that Ecutek have done more work for Nissan" supposed to mean? 
Do you even understand how a Cobb AccessPort works? 

Why do you continually have to snipe at people who do not follow the "Steve way"? I will do whatever I want to my cars, and really do not need your approval.

Despite having nearly been involved with GT-Rs as long as me, you are becoming a troll on the subject...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmm, must have been a bad day at the office !!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

70 k for the new one :runaway:,seems like Nissan have moved into a new price bracket considering the original r35 was not much more than a 34 from new and now a slightly re vamped r35 with a new colour is a crazy price .
Seems like the gtr is now no longer the reasnably affordable super car .

I would reckon the r36 (if it comes ) will be a rich boys toy now 
Preferd it when these cars were really only avaliable as imports with the 80 or so UK cars ,better days .


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

stealth said:


> 70 k for the new one :runaway:,seems like Nissan have moved into a new price bracket considering the original r35 was not much more than a 34 from new and now a slightly re vamped r35 with a new colour is a crazy price .
> Seems like the gtr is now no longer the reasnably affordable super car .
> 
> I would reckon the r36 (if it comes ) will be a rich boys toy now
> Preferd it when these cars were really only avaliable as imports with the 80 or so UK cars ,better days .


Hear Hear !!! God, another person with a the same opinion as mine (Dave) Shall say no more on the topic !!!


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I may be wrong but if Nissan increase the prices to 70k, 80k and beyond then I would think the main difference between the models will be the level of initial depreciation. Sure, the newer models will keep the premium over the older models to a point but will depreciate faster at the start until they get "underpinned" by the older models. That is of course unless they come out with a whole new car that radically moves the game on - but even then any car in the 80k+ segment will usually depreciate relatively heavily unless supply is very small. IMHO, DYOR.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

stealth said:


> 70 k for the new one :runaway:,seems like Nissan have moved into a new price bracket considering the original r35 was not much more than a 34 from new and now a slightly re vamped r35 with a new colour is a crazy price .
> Seems like the gtr is now no longer the reasnably affordable super car .
> 
> I would reckon the r36 (if it comes ) will be a rich boys toy now
> Preferd it when these cars were really only avaliable as imports with the 80 or so UK cars ,better days .


Weren't R34's £60K new in 1999-2001? The new R35 at £72K 10 years (ish) later doesn't seem too bad. They will never be as exclusive as the earlier models and I doubt they'll ever be held in the same regard as the Skylines but I still don't think anyone can say they are overpriced. Most people agree that the 09 models were a steal and that Nissan underpriced them.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> Dedicated ECU means that Ecutek have done more work for Nissan ! (I guess)


I laughed at that as well, do you think Nissan cant map there own car's. The stock map is very rich just for safety so they can warranty the cars for 3 years , tuning these cars normally means leaning the cars off a little and running a little more ignition timing, together with the rear cats removed they make a nice gain in bhp/torque.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Abbey M/S said:


> I laughed at that as well, do you think Nissan cant map there own car's.


Not unheard of for car firms to outsource engineering; lucrative business for the likes of Prodrive et al.

Wonder which parts of the GTR aren't made by Nissan, or are used on other non-Nissan vehicles?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> Not unheard of for car firms to outsource engineering; lucrative business for the likes of Prodrive et al.


I agree that companies out source development of some area's of the car technology like Prodrive etc etc but I do think Nissan understand tuning cars , the engine technology may well been done closer to home.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> I agree that companies out source development of some area's of the car technology like Prodrive etc etc but I do think Nissan understand tuning cars , the engine technology may well been done closer to home.


And unlikely to have been done using ECUTEK! (No offence to ECUTEK, but even they must think that was funny!)


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

:chuckle: ECUTEK have done work for Subaru, Mitsubishi and Mazda but not Nissan as far as I'm aware, either that or they're very good at keeping secrets :chuckle: 

What I do know is MH have been working hard with Nismo for a long time and Andy says its a good improvement.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Litchfield said:


> :chuckle: ECUTEK have done work for Subaru, Mitsubishi and Mazda but not Nissan as far as I'm aware, either that or they're very good at keeping secrets :chuckle:
> 
> What I do know is MH have been working hard with Nismo for a long time and Andy says its a good improvement.


:thumbsup:

You/they cracked that 2011 ECU yet, Iain?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Friday


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Litchfield said:


> Friday


What, Friday your car arrives, or Friday you'll have cracked the ECU? Or both? 

Mine actually arrives at Middlehurst tomorrow. Gonna be a long wait until March 1st...


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> :chuckle: ECUTEK have done work for Subaru, Mitsubishi and Mazda but not Nissan as far as I'm aware, either that or they're very good at keeping secrets :chuckle:
> 
> What I do know is MH have been working hard with Nismo for a long time and Andy says its a good improvement.


Hi Iain,

How much are the Milltek exhausts for the 2011 car going to be?

Cheers,


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> Hi Iain,
> 
> How much are the Milltek exhausts for the 2011 car going to be?
> 
> Cheers,


Extremely similar I hope, seeing as they're identical... :chuckle:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

David, Both hopefully, we have a couple to be collected and it's the earliest I can get our truck there. You're welcome to have a go in ours if the wait gets to much  Assuming there is no major differences in the ECU it usually doesn't take ECUTEK long to do there stuff  

Henry, we'll know all the prices next week  The first thing we're doing is offering up our Milltek exhausts and some of our new parts. We have a range of new options under development and these are due to be finalised this month once the 2011 specification is known. We have a huge list of things to try and test.

Iain


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Litchfield said:


> David, Both hopefully, we have a couple to be collected and it's the earliest I can get our truck there. You're welcome to have a go in ours if the wait gets to much  Assuming there is no major differences in the ECU it usually doesn't take ECUTEK long to do there stuff
> 
> Henry, we'll know all the prices next week  The first thing we're doing is offering up our Milltek exhausts and some of our new parts. We have a range of new options under development and these are due to be finalised this month once the 2011 specification is known. We have a huge list of things to try and test.
> 
> Iain


Thank you very much Iain. I'm due to drive the UK press car next week (was supposed to be this week, but it's in Germany I believe).
But a visit to your establishment is way overdue, so I will come over as soon as we can arrange it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah, at last David you have seen the light !!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Ah, at last David you have seen the light !!!


Believe it or not Steve, most of us had heard of Iain a long time before you started to use him...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Presently the DBA ECU could be anything between 10 hours and 10 months of work. No idea until we get hands on one too.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No, I never use anyone, but I have done business with Iain! & also believe it or not, I knew of Iain a long time before I did business with him too ! Are we quits now ?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Steve said:


> No, I never use anyone, but I have done business with Iain! & also believe it or not, I knew of Iain a long time before I did business with him too ! Are we quits now ?


Stop! I knew a bloke called Iain when I was 5 and practically live next door to this one so I win.

Can we agree that all those who want a my11 buy one and all those who don't, er don't and that's it. After all no one has even driven them back to back yet.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

countvonc said:


> Stop! I knew a bloke called Iain when I was 5 and practically live next door to this one so I win.
> 
> Can we agree that all those who want a my11 buy one and all those who don't, er don't and that's it. After all no one has even driven them back to back yet.


:chuckle: Will he _never _shut up?
Steve, if you have something interesting/relevant/new to say, fire away.

Otherwise, please do us all a favour and give it a rest; your repetitive and small minded rants went beyond amusing many hundreds of posts ago...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> :chuckle: Will he _never _shut up?
> Steve, if you have something interesting/relevant/new to say, fire away.
> 
> Otherwise, please do us all a favour and give it a rest; your repetitive and small minded rants went beyond amusing many hundreds of posts ago...


Would you buy an MY11 if you didn't write for EVO?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> Would you buy an MY11 if you didn't write for EVO?


Agian hear hear !!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Agian hear hear !!!


What do you agree with? I haven't given my answer yet!
Yes I would. In fact if I didn't work for evo and was still in my old City job it would have been an even easier decision as I would be actually earning some money... :chuckle:

Anyway, I'm not going to say anymore until I've actually driven the car.
Those of you who persist in knocking it without having done so will be ignored from that point on, as you will simply be saying more about you than the car.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You obvious;y have more time on your hands than me Dave. Goodnite sweet dreams of you "new" car. Cant wait to see it out on track !!!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> David, Both hopefully, we have a couple to be collected and it's the earliest I can get our truck there. You're welcome to have a go in ours if the wait gets to much  Assuming there is no major differences in the ECU it usually doesn't take ECUTEK long to do there stuff
> 
> Henry, we'll know all the prices next week  The first thing we're doing is offering up our Milltek exhausts and some of our new parts. We have a range of new options under development and these are due to be finalised this month once the 2011 specification is known. We have a huge list of things to try and test.
> 
> Iain


Iain are you happy to supply the exhaust without car being remapped? I note from your website that you prefer to remap when the full system goes on...I want the exhaust on from day one, however may not remap the car for a while to start with (for as long as I can resist the temptation!).


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> ECUTEK have done work for Subaru, Mitsubishi and Mazda but not Nissan as far as I'm aware, either that or they're very good at keeping secrets


I know they have done work for the manufacturers after the cars have been sold , as they did a lot of work with Mitsubishi and Subaru with there uprated stock cars , didnt know they had worked with Mazda thou.

But I was saying that the stock base cars are mapped by Nissan , we all know we can improve these cars with a remap , I know what I can do to the 350/370Z,s with the Uprev system and these cars are N/A , we are working on the Nissan Juke, the new direct injections engine and a certain other turbo powered Nissan it wont be long before we can tweak those ECU,s

Mark


----------

